# What do you think Rachael is the major difference between girls getting ready for the



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

What do you think Rachael is the major difference between girls getting ready for the toned classes and figure classes, in terms of training? do you alter the approach and what about the differences when it comes to diet?

this is a very good qustion, in my opinion the diet and training of a figure compete is individual to each girl there is no set pattern or generic diet i give my girls, one thing i do insist are my girls train consistantly all through the year and that training intensity remains even when there dieting. however with each girl, as figure for me is mostly about shape each girls training plan is specificly designed to improve that shape and in a controversial move with most of my girls if there is a specific area they need to work on to balance them selves out then they will train these areas only. most girls are quite wary of this move as they think the muscle will deterirate instantly which is incorrect if an excess of protein is still in there diet the muscle will remain, and gives the other body part a chance to catch up


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

An interesting response Rachael I hope you don't mind if I pry some more, I think we could get quite a good thread out of this one to benefit our ladies. What's particularly interesting is the emphasis on a single bodypart, I'm also surprised you mentioned you get them to train all year. I can remember reading a great Dorian quote about training obliques with the trainer questioning the need to train them, obviously thinking it might hamper his V taper. He simply said you can only leave a bodypart too small, that's always stuck with me so to not train a bodypart is a bit out of left field I'm sure for most.

I'd wager your working with girls or have worked with girls at all levels novice right through to top amateur's. Some will need lots of help other's maybe only a advice here and there and I can't imagine you applying the same principle for a beginner, but for a top athlete or even regional whats the biggest thing you see lacking in these girls? Or rather whats the common issue you encounter with people wanting to take there physiques to the next level or whats the most common adjustment you implement? Things like shape is crucially important is there a lack of glutes, hamstrings, back? Do you think they train too light or heavy? or are they simply not prepared to put the work in and need Rachael Grace Miss Univerese to Kick their A** 

Then there's the diet. Something that you said was personalized with figure, trained and toned/fitness all having slightly different looks. Do you think it's simply a case of altering the length of the diet compared to between the classes where girls need to have a softer or harder look. then in itself would be an interesting thread we could get out of you.


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

AChappell said:


> An interesting response Rachael I hope you don't mind if I pry some more, I think we could get quite a good thread out of this one to benefit our ladies. What's particularly interesting is the emphasis on a single bodypart, I'm also surprised you mentioned you get them to train all year. I can remember reading a great Dorian quote about training obliques with the trainer questioning the need to train them, obviously thinking it might hamper his V taper. He simply said you can only leave a bodypart too small, that's always stuck with me so to not train a bodypart is a bit out of left field I'm sure for most.
> 
> .


your giving me some good ideas here keep going please, reading this first bit i totally get where you are coming from however this is figure trained and toned this is not male or female bodybuilding. everyone reals in horror when i tell them i want them to stop training say there upper body because it is so different to the concept of body building but i would have never give this advise unless i was confident it a, works, b, is best for there body and competitive carreer and c, i can keep a close eye on them. i also would have never give advise that i didnt have 1st hand experiance of. after i won the britain in 2006 my next aim was the universe looking at my body i was a long wayt off certain bodyparts lacked heavily and certain body parts excelled. logic said work on your lacking parts i knew i retained muscle well it was just having confidence so in the 18 month between the britain i only trained glutes hamstrings and shoulders and abs kind of an experiment on myself this was before starting to help any other girls. i knew my body had changed but it wasnt till dieting i realised how well it had worked, as well as inproving lacking bodyparts the rest of my body looked rested and fresh. so when i did start helping others i was confident it the advise i gave and touch wood its worked many times.

however with my experiance i have learnt men and women are two very different beasts women in general will hold muscle even throughout starvation diet and little training but also dont give up fat that easy, men on the other hand drop fat quite quick but do have to take measures not to lose muscle, so apart from in extreme cases i would not advise a male with the same advise x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

AChappell said:


> I'd wager your working with girls or have worked with girls at all levels novice right through to top amateur's. Some will need lots of help other's maybe only a advice here and there and I can't imagine you applying the same principle for a beginner, but for a top athlete or even regional whats the biggest thing you see lacking in these girls? Or rather whats the common issue you encounter with people wanting to take there physiques to the next level or whats the most common adjustment you implement? Things like shape is crucially important is there a lack of glutes, hamstrings, back? Do you think they train too light or heavy? or are they simply not prepared to put the work in and need Rachael Grace Miss Univerese to Kick their A**
> 
> .


i do work with girls on all levels and to be honest i appoach them all with the same attitude, i worked dam hard when i competed and cant help somone who doesnt put that level of work in weather they be toned or trained i also enjoyed my time competing and try to only help girls with the same attitude this way nothing is a chore to them and you see the fire in there bellies for everything they do instead of them feeling like you have to force them. anyone who knows be knows i dont suffer fools, the most common reason people come to me is for an honest pair of eyes when your looking at your own body everyday you cant acess yourself correctly either too hard or soft on yourself. this is where i come in with experiance of whats needed for stage. another thing is people tend to aspire to be somebody to try and emulate a certain look, which is an instant fail your never going to look as good as them trying to be them , you have to work to your own strengths and make the best of your look, this then filters down into posing girls are reluctant to change there posing or know how to change there posing for there strengths to shine


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

AChappell said:


> Then there's the diet. Something that you said was personalized with figure, trained and toned/fitness all having slightly different looks. Do you think it's simply a case of altering the length of the diet compared to between the classes where girls need to have a softer or harder look. then in itself would be an interesting thread we could get out of you.


your spot on weather it be trained or toned the diet gerally all start roughly start the (protein, carb amount all depending on weight, muscle etc) then just take them to the level they need to be at. toned figure is sometimes looked at an easy ride class this really isnt fare from my experiance the girls all work dam hard x


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> your spot on weather it be trained or toned the diet gerally all start roughly start the (protein, carb amount all depending on weight, muscle etc) then just take them to the level they need to be at. toned figure is sometimes looked at an easy ride class this really isnt fare from my experiance the girls all work dam hard x


has a "toned figure" girl, it is hard not to go too hard and keep the softer look!! however on the day you cannot tell which look some of the judges prefer !! i would say it's important to keep your shape/curves and how you hold yourself on stage which has an impact too.


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

kaykyg said:


> has a "toned figure" girl, it is hard not to go too hard and keep the softer look!! however on the day you cannot tell which look some of the judges prefer !! i would say it's important to keep your shape/curves and how you hold yourself on stage which has an impact too.


good point would it help if say nabba mag did an article with the judging critea and pictures for girls to aspire too or gain direction from xx


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i was gonna ask, what is the criteria for the different classes?

i have a lady client showing some interest


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> good point would it help if say nabba mag did an article with the judging critea and pictures for girls to aspire too or gain direction from xx


yeah that would be great, i think lots of girls however long they have been competing or are new to it will learn from this xx


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i was gonna ask, what is the criteria for the different classes?
> 
> i have a lady client showing some interest


see new thread x


----------

